
This equation will change how you see the world - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovJcsL7vyrk
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The logistic map connects fluid convection, neuron firing, the Mandelbrot set
and so much more."

